# [EVDL] RS232 Terminal for direct connection



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like a transmit only (TX) interface.



> John <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > For those of you comfortable making hardware modifications, does this
> > software/hardware hack look reasonable?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You will need a wifi to RS232 adapter to really do what you want. It would
be awesome if you could use a bluetooth to rs232 adapter as they are much
cheaper but Steve Jobs can't have you doing that.

Here is a wifi to rs232 adapter for your reference:
http://www.semiconductorstore.com/cart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=44467&cm_mmc=GoogleProducts-_-Roving%20Networks-_-Description-_-RN-370M



> John <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > For those of you comfortable making hardware modifications, does this
> > software/hardware hack look reasonable?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks all.

another one of those, if it's looks to good to be true, it isn't.

Sent from my iPhone



> Collin Kidder <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > You will need a wifi to RS232 adapter to really do what you want. It would
> > be awesome if you could use a bluetooth to rs232 adapter as they are much
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, the big problem you're gonna run into, and You didn't mention if
you're a programmer or not, is that you need to be able to develop the
application to talk to it, i.e. create an app as a developer and install to
the app store. Or you need to be able to jailbreak your phone and create an
application.

I've got a Lantronix Dual port Wifi serial server that me and a friend used
to talk wirelessly to an iphone to our Elithion BMS. It worked fine, but we
had to develop the app. AFAIK "there's no app for that". And the Wifi serial
devices aren't that cheap.

AFAIK there's nothing for android yet, so you're stuck using a windows based
device or the palm.

We gave up on the iphone and decided to go towards android for our own use
and use a bluetooth canbus converter, but it could be easily done with
serial bluetooth.



> John <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > thanks all.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not a programmer, but rs232 apps do exist at the App Store. What is missing is a connection method.

I will either shell out for the wifi or stick to my Palm IIIx.

Sent from my iPhone



> Travis Gintz <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Well, the big problem you're gonna run into, and You didn't mention if
> > you're a programmer or not, is that you need to be able to develop the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Really? Where.

Its not an rs232 app without the connection method. Rev uses wifi to connect
to a canbus adapter. So do a few others. Wifi to serial is about the only
thing that developers can easily get to.





> John <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I'm not a programmer, but rs232 apps do exist at the App Store. What is
> > missing is a connection method.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I could well be mistaken but I thought these would do the trick:
pTerm
or
SSH-Terminal

Sent from my iPhone



> Travis Gintz <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Really? Where.
> >
> ...


----------

